# Mistake or error of judgement



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 more of our elected representatives caught with their snout in the trough-http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...-high-level-defence-and-nuclear-contacts.html

They just don't seem to understand that this sort of unscrupulous behaviour is unacceptable to the majority of people in the UK.When put on the spot Rifkind wouldn't admit to making a mistake merely an ''error of judgement''.

He believes that he is ''entitled''to earn that sort of money with his professional background,evidence again about how out of touch some of our MP's are with working people.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Considering what MR was offering for £5k to £8k A DAY was access to any Ambassador it does seem like an abuse of position to me. Smacks of an old boys club mentality with a payment for introduction. A serious error of judgement and a mistake in my book.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh come on! They only get £67,000 a year it must be so hard to live on that amount.:grin2:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

MP's should be giving 100% to their jobs and constituencies, if they don't like the pay then they should forget Westminster and go work elsewhere, maybe somewhere like a bank where their greed and self serving ethos would be an asset.

Jim.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never been overly keen on old Malc. Still, initially I didn't see why he shouldn't do some outside work, many do.

However I was a tad gobsmacked when I heard what he'd said. As an MP he's self employed and 90% of his time is free so he has plenty if time to do other work at £5 to £8Ka day. It's a pity his constituents didn't know all that 40 years ago. I doubt he would ever have been elected if they had.

I always thought him an arrogant, patrician, tory git and finally he's confirmed it. But I did suspect that he had some integrity, it seems not.

What's really surprising is the level of stupidity it takes to say the things he did out loud. I'm sure plenty think it but have enough sense not to say it.

Let's hope Bottom Peterly is next to be caught out. He's another git, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Rifkind is not only raking in £67,000 plus expenses of our money as an MP, on his own admission he has plenty of free time, but as a non-executive Director of two companies and a Member of an Advisory Board accumulates around another £146,000per year (Wikipedia).

And I presume that amount goes into his Bank account each and every year plus the money he makes from speeches and appearances.

His 'error of judgement' possibly has occurred before, perhaps many times, but it's only this 'error' that's been found out.

And how many more of our MPs are in the same boat but have not had to look for the lifebelts yet?

Watch for many more revelations across all Parties as the Election race hots up!


----------

